# Grand Canyon - 2017 Main Lottery is Open and Accepting Applications



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

GCPBA RiverNews 2/2/16 - 2017 Main Lottery is Open and Accepting Applications

The 2017 Main Lottery is now accepting applications for 472 calendar year 2017 noncommercial river trips (397 standard size trips and 75 small size trips). Lottery applications will be accepted through noon Mountain Standard Time on Wednesday, February 24, 2016, and the lottery drawing will take place by the end of that week. Applicants can log in after Saturday, February 27, 2016 to find out if they won.

Lottery winners will have until noon Mountain Standard Time on Friday, March 4, 2016 to pay their trip deposits ($400 for standard sized trips, $200 for small sized trips).

We strongly recommended all lottery applications list at least one Potential Alternate Trip Leader (PATL). If the original trip leader becomes unable to go on the river trip, and there are no confirmed PATLs, the trip will be cancelled. PATLs can be added to a river trip by the trip leader only when submitting a lottery application; see Noncommercial River Trip Regulations for clarification.

A list of the available launch dates can be found at http://www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/cancelled-dates.htm

FORGOT YOUR PASSWORD? You can request a new temporary password by clicking "Forgot my username and/or password" (located below the login box) when on the noncommercial river website. IMPORTANT: The worst time to request a password reset is during the first few hours after a lottery notification email has been sent. The email with your new temporary password will not go out until all lottery notification emails have been sent.

If you need any assistance, please ask. We are happy to help.

Sincerely,
Grand Canyon River Permits Office

===================================================================

The Grand Canyon River Permits Office sends out emails announcing the main lottery and follow-up lotteries. You can choose to receive all, none, or any combination of these emails. To set your email preferences, login and then click on "Edit Personal Information".

To be sure our emails get to you, add the following two email addresses ([email protected] and [email protected]) to your email contacts. This should prevent River Permits Office emails from being blocked by a spam filter.
______________________________________________________________________________

Grand Canyon River Permits Office Contact Information

Phone: 800-959-9164 (toll free)
928-638-7843 (optional non-toll-free number to same line)

Fax: 928-638-7844

Mail: National Park Service
Grand Canyon River Permits
1824 S. Thompson St., Suite 201
Flagstaff, AZ 86001

email: [email protected]

IMPORTANT: do not email personally identifiable information, such as date of birth or payment details.

Websites:
Main River Permit Information: www.nps.gov/grca - click on River

Available Launch Dates: www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/cancelled-dates.htm

Noncommercial River Trip Regulations: https://npspermits.us/grandcanyon/river/pdf/Noncommercial_River_Trip_Regulations.pdf

Frequently Asked Questions: https://npspermits.us/grandcanyon/river/pdf/River_and_Weighted_Lottery_FAQs.pdf

Statistics From Past Lotteries: www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/noncommercial-riv-docs.htm

Lottery Website: https://npspermits.us/grandcanyon/river

Password Reset: https://npspermits.us/grandcanyon/river/forgotLogin.cfm

GCPBA RiverNews is a service of Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association.
Join and Support GCPBA. Visit our website www.gcpba.org.
We are on Facebook – https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424392787831584


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I am so applying to five dates in the second week of September 2017.


----------

